# Java Bilderkennung



## erdmulch (26. Feb 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ist es möglich mit Java eine Bilderkennungssoftware zu schreiben?
bzw. kennt von euch jemand ein gutes buch darüber

Danke im voraus


----------



## Degush (26. Feb 2012)

Was ist Bilderkennung?
Möchtest du prüfen, ob ein Bild jpg oder png ist?
Willst du Gesichtserkennung programmieren? Bewegungen erkennen in Videos? Einzelne Gegenstände ausschneiden aus einem Bild?
Ein Magnetlasso?


----------



## erdmulch (26. Feb 2012)

gegenstände erkennen würde mir mal schon reichen


----------



## vanny (26. Feb 2012)

erdmulch hat gesagt.:


> ist es möglich mit Java eine Bilderkennungssoftware zu schreiben?



ja ist Möglich



erdmulch hat gesagt.:


> bzw. kennt von euch jemand ein gutes buch darüber



ich kenne leider keins sry.


----------



## gman (26. Feb 2012)

Ich finde dieses Buch ganz gut:

http://www.amazon.de/Digitale-Bildv...9403/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1330260590&sr=8-3

Aber leider scheint es das nur noch gebraucht zu geben.


----------

